
Wikileaks published AWS DC addresses - myrandomcomment
https://www.datacenterknowledge.com/amazon/wikileaks-publishes-what-it-says-list-amazon-data-centers?NL=DCK-01&Issue=DCK-01_20181011_DCK-01_227&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_b&utm_rid=CPNET000006994081&utm_campaign=7577&utm_medium=email&elq2=1c306ea439d74de6a4ec5ff6c077aa84
======
mervchan
while this is not public knowledge, i don't think it is difficult to find out.

And i don't see how big a security risk is for people to know the addresses.

